# Rainfall amounts and paddling



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Detroit Metro Airport received 14.60 inches of precipitation
during the 2011 spring season, making it the 2nd wettest on record. 



It has been a very wet spring for all of Southeast Michigan.
The spring season spans from March 1 to May 31. 

The three main climate sites across Southeast Michigan are
already reaching the top ten wettest springs on record.


A brief overview of rainfall for spring 2011 

- complete list can be found here.



http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=dtx&storyid=68355&source=0


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Nanu, please elaborate on how I can help you out.

Last year we had almost no rain in the Midwest/Ontario - paddling events were being canceled.









Rainfall can turn little itty bitty creeks, streams into monstrous waterways.
Sometimes weather 40, 50, 60 miles away affects where you paddle today.
Everyone thinks it's fun to zip along until a branch hits them in the throat,eye,chest and knocks them over.

Generally speaking - paddling little creeks immediately after a major thunderstorm isn't for beginners.
Being pinned against a bridge, rock, obstruction can become a battle for your life.


















Be safe - do the background research, scout the river first by walking it yourself.








-
-
Live to paddle another day


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Did a post from Nanu get removed ?????????????
Looks like some editing was done on my last post as well.


----------

